# questions about brushless motors?????



## blackhawk07 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey, I have a question??......

i was wondering if someone could tell me what is a good brushless motor that has great performance on a 1/10 scale 2wd r/c. I owe right now a Rustler XL-5 with a 7 cell battery and a Titan 12 motor with the XL-5. What kind of motors would be good to upgrade to and what else I would need to do to the r/c to get the best performance out of it. I just recently bought it this past christmas so I'm new to this stuff so, if some could direct me or give me some insight I would greatly appreciate.For right now, I'm really enjoying it and I'm hooked and I would love to learn more about this stuff.




Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

Well you bought a good car to start with. The Rustler is definitely not the best performing race truck out there, but it is a very good beginner and intermediate level machine. It is very durable, and parts are cheap and easy to find. There are many companies that make upgrades for it as well, such as carbon fiber and aluminum components. As far as upgrading to a brushless, your best bet may be the Velineon system from Traxxas, and with their trade-in program, you can send in your old electronics and get a brand new brushless system for about $110. Dynamite has also just released their Fuze system, which retails for $100-115. Being a beginner, I know you probably want to go super fast, but take it slow for a while and learn the truck, especially if you're using it at a race track. You'll break a lot less parts that way! The Velineon will allow you to set it to beginner, only allowing half speed, until you're comfortable going full speed. There are lots of options out there, but I think those are two good chioces for a great value. As far as other performance upgrades, you can invest in a better steering servo, Ti-Ni shock shafts and hinge pins, Ti turnbuckles, better radio system..... Your wallet is the only limitation! I would start simple with some better tires for increased traction and control, and play with the shock springs and shock mounting positions, as well as the oil and dampers, to soften up your suspension for better handling. Glad to hear you're hooked on this AWESOME hobby. I've been into it for 12 years and still love it every bit as much as when I started! Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## blackhawk07 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks Steele for the input, this is a great deal of help to start out with so I'll look into the brushless from traxxas velineon orthe Dynamite and se ewhich one i will choose. I'll let you know how things go.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Those were both good recommendations. Several guys run the Traxxas systems around here and like them. Good customer support also.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

We have many good values on factory remanufactured brushless products (w/full factory warranty) for those getting involved on a budget. Your $110.00 would purchase:

RMF SS Pro Brushless Motors (five different ROAR-approved spec motor winds)

RMF Havoc 2S Sport Brushless/Brush ESC

These items would also allow you to race in spec/stock events later on. We maintain a fixed price, comprehensive "trade-in" speed control program for our customers. Also, our Brushless Motor Service Option Program.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks for the reminder Novak Two. You really can't go wrong with Novak. I have had nothing but the best use and service from Novak for the over 30 years I have used their products. I have run asphalt oval, dirt oval, dirt off road, carpet oval, carpet on road, stadium truck on carpet, and various other unique classes like figure eight on carpet.


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

novak!!!!! but orion, tekin are also good too. it all depends on how much you are going to spend. the traxxas isnt too bad either. probly the best bang for your buck.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

Just installed the Fuze short course system in my Slash and it runs great! Easy programming with lots of setup opyions to tailor to any driver.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

steel sledge said:


> Just installed the Fuze short course system in my Slash and it runs great! Easy programming with lots of setup opyions to tailor to any driver.


We will be releasing systems soon aimed at short course racing, including a Traxxas battery plug and plug-in motor wires. These will be for Traxxas users upgrading to brushless.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

what they are saying is true i jumped to fast went form a 27 stock to a 5.5 brushless and programed it to set brake at 0 and ramped every thing i could up, i broke just about every thing on my evader and stripped gears like every 2 packs. yea you learn but its better to get something like a tekin or novak esc that has a not turn limit for brushless and then go form there. i run novak in any of my on road cars and when taxes come in i will be getting a tekin system for my off road. there is no one or the other that does better . i just like to use deffent things so i can give feed back. and im liking the novak esc not the motors to much. as for tekin heard good word about them but have not got to play with one yet.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Are you using the Novak SS Pro motor or the new Ballistic? What is it you do not like?



shintastrife said:


> what they are saying is true i jumped to fast went form a 27 stock to a 5.5 brushless and programed it to set brake at 0 and ramped every thing i could up, i broke just about every thing on my evader and stripped gears like every 2 packs. yea you learn but its better to get something like a tekin or novak esc that has a not turn limit for brushless and then go form there. i run novak in any of my on road cars and when taxes come in i will be getting a tekin system for my off road. there is no one or the other that does better . i just like to use deffent things so i can give feed back. and *im liking the novak esc not the motors to much.* as for tekin heard good word about them but have not got to play with one yet.


----------



## BigShow4u (Jul 23, 2009)

NovakTwo said:


> We have many good values on factory remanufactured brushless products (w/full factory warranty) for those getting involved on a budget. Your $110.00 would purchase:
> 
> RMF SS Pro Brushless Motors (five different ROAR-approved spec motor winds)
> 
> ...


this is what i got for my VTA car. refurb items have to pass the same tests as do new items, come with the same warranty and about half the cost of new:thumbsup:. if you go this route you can use the extra money to get spare parts or buy flowers for your wife to say your sorry for buying MORE RC stuff! (Works every time!) LOL


----------



## CRW68 (Feb 24, 2010)

I just ordered a HPI Blitz today and am looking to upgrade to a brushless system probably in a week or two. We have a local track starting up this year and am looking to dabble with racing it. As I am new to this but not totally green to the hobby I am assuming that there are going to be different classes to run. Stock and modified. What size Kv system should I consider. The Flux system is 5700. Will that be competitive or should I go higher to a 6900?


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Before deciding on equipment, take a moment to check the types of local racing events and motor rules. Much racing follows ROAR guidelines. You may need to select a ROAR-approved 540 size sensored motor if you plan to enter these events.

Sensored motors are generally described by the number of winds---7.5, 13.5, 17.5, 21.5. etc. (the higher the number, the slower the motor.) Non sensored motors by KV--3500, 5000, etc.(the higher the Kv, the faster the motor.)



CRW68 said:


> I just ordered a HPI Blitz today and am looking to upgrade to a brushless system probably in a week or two. We have a local track starting up this year and am looking to dabble with racing it.
> 
> As I am new to this but not totally green to the hobby I am assuming that there are going to be different classes to run. Stock and modified. What size Kv system should I consider. The Flux system is 5700. Will that be competitive or should I go higher to a 6900?


----------



## kane0021 (Jan 27, 2010)

I run the Novak Havok Spec 13.5 in a SC10

There is a HPI Blitz running the Dynamite Fuze Short Coarse 3300kv it looked pretty impressive for $97 at the LHS.


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

blackhawk07 said:


> Hey, I have a question??......
> 
> i was wondering if someone could tell me what is a good brushless motor that has great performance on a 1/10 scale 2wd r/c. I owe right now a Rustler XL-5 with a 7 cell battery and a Titan 12 motor with the XL-5. What kind of motors would be good to upgrade to and what else I would need to do to the r/c to get the best performance out of it. I just recently bought it this past christmas so I'm new to this stuff so, if some could direct me or give me some insight I would greatly appreciate.For right now, I'm really enjoying it and I'm hooked and I would love to learn more about this stuff.
> 
> ...


If i were you i would get a novak havoc 3s with a 13.5 brushless motor. the vxl system is like a 10.5 or 9.5. thats stupid fast:thumbsup: the 13.5 will give you more control. as far as a battery i would get a orion if you plan on racing. if not i would get a max amps.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Tyriddler said:


> If i were you i would get a novak havoc 3s with a 13.5 brushless motor. the vxl system is like a 10.5 or 9.5. thats stupid fast:thumbsup: the 13.5 will give you more control. as far as a battery i would get a orion if you plan on racing. if not i would get a max amps.


Our Havoc 3S/Ballistic 8.5 system is probably the best system deal we offer (164.99); the Havoc 3S can be used with 1S, 2S, or 3S packs, the 8.5 is the hottest motor wind usable with these Havocs. 

With the addition of a Ballistic replacement wound stator (32.99) like 13.5, you have 2 systems: a 13.5 racing system and an 8.5 (5000Kv) bashing system all for less than 197.98.


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

Tyriddler said:


> If i were you i would get a novak havoc 3s with a 13.5 brushless motor. the vxl system is like a 10.5 or 9.5. thats stupid fast:thumbsup: the 13.5 will give you more control. as far as a battery i would get a orion if you plan on racing. if not i would get a max amps.


its going to be hard to find a orion lipo new because they just got bought out by Horizon a little bit ago. but i like the havoc pro w/ 10.5 ballistic motor. the havoc pro is almost the same as a gtb and is very good. but you have to be careful with the ballistic motors. if you gear them and time them to high you will melt it.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Racers are "melting down" our SS Pro motors (and every other mfgs' motors), too. Incorrect gearing or improper adjustment of the esc timing can easily overheat all of these motors and cause a lot of damage.



bbrace3m said:


> its going to be hard to find a orion lipo new because they just got bought out by Horizon a little bit ago. but i like the havoc pro w/ 10.5 ballistic motor. the havoc pro is almost the same as a gtb and is very good. but you have to be careful with the ballistic motors. if you gear them and time them to high you will melt it.


----------



## Team21 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Novak ???*



NovakTwo said:


> Before deciding on equipment, take a moment to check the types of local racing events and motor rules. Much racing follows ROAR guidelines. You may need to select a ROAR-approved 540 size sensored motor if you plan to enter these events.
> 
> Sensored motors are generally described by the number of winds---7.5, 13.5, 17.5, 21.5. etc. (the higher the number, the slower the motor.) Non sensored motors by KV--3500, 5000, etc.(the higher the Kv, the faster the motor.)


 Novaktwo, Hi I appoligize for jumping in on this topic but am just recovering from herrniia surgery. You sound like the man with some answers !!
I run dirt oval at a indoor track in Waterveliet NY. I run a Putnam Pro chassiswith a 2.40 trans. I bought a Novak Havoc system from Tower hobbies back in Oct. thinkinking I would be competitive ???? Well either I have alot to learn yet about brushless or I'm doing something very wrong. The A main guys are all running the Tekin RS or the Castle mamba's that are both programable. They are stupid fast compared to my novak system. I had a friend go through what I had and set it up but they lap me every 6-8 laps. I'm told the novak is already out dated ?? Come on I just bought this system ??? Do you have any input for me please, I'm new to brushless systems and how to set them up.
Thanks for any help.
Bill


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Our Havoc series of affordable escs are all non-timing controllers. When raced against escs with adv timing options, they will generally not be competitive. These _systems_ are all priced under $200.00 and geared more for the entry-level/budget racer.

We are in the final pre-release stage of our upcoming Kinetic esc and systems. This new esc will feature all of the bells and whistles--advanced timing and PC programming. The Kinetic esc paired with our Ballistic motor comprise our competitive racing sytem and will be priced higher than the Havoc series products.



Team21 said:


> Novaktwo, Hi I appoligize for jumping in on this topic but am just recovering from herrniia surgery. You sound like the man with some answers !!
> 
> I run dirt oval at a indoor track in Waterveliet NY. I run a Putnam Pro chassiswith a 2.40 trans. I bought a Novak Havoc system from Tower hobbies back in Oct. thinkinking I would be competitive ????
> 
> ...


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

NovakTwo said:


> ... We are in the final pre-release stage of our upcoming Kinetic esc and systems. This new esc will feature all of the bells and whistles--advanced timing and PC programming. The Kinetic esc paired with our Ballistic motor comprise our competitive racing sytem and will be priced higher than the Havoc series products.


How will the Kinetic ESC deal with motor temperature:
A) Shut down at a pre-determined temperature,
B) Ignore the motor temp. sensor (like most other brands), or
C) Be programmable?

I vote for "C". Let the racer decide if they want it to shut down (or burn up), maybe even with a "sport" setting of 170°, a "race" setting of 190° (?), or a "disable" setting. Or limit it to 1/2 throttle if the temperature exceeds xxx°.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

kevinm said:


> How will the Kinetic ESC deal with motor temperature:
> A) Shut down at a pre-determined temperature,
> B) Ignore the motor temp. sensor (like most other brands), or
> C) Be programmable?
> ...


As I understand this feature, it will be a toggle---off or on.


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

If you plan on racing at a track- don't even think about wasting money on sensorless equipment. I go to 3 different tracks and not a one will allow a venlin system or a 5700/4600kv motor. You better check your local track first. Most are going thru speedo wars. Novak will be legal at any track you show up at.


----------



## CustomWire (Jan 12, 2009)

novaktwo any news on the relase of the new ESC from novak ? i see it in a combo kit i think but like to maybe see price n such on the ESC itself ..


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

speedster1919 said:


> If you plan on racing at a track- don't even think about wasting money on sensorless equipment. I go to 3 different tracks and not a one will allow a venlin system or a 5700/4600kv motor. You better check your local track first. Most are going thru speedo wars. Novak will be legal at any track you show up at.


A) ROAR does not have rules governing selection of speedos with regard to sensored vs sensorless

B) The Castle sensorless motors are now ROAR legal.

Obviously you can't run anything other than, lets say, a 13.5 in a 13.5 spec class. But for mod classes, there is no reason a track would not allow the Mamba (or other) sensorless motors.


----------

